# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Ron Paul On Leno Now!

## LivingFree

Watch Ron Paul on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno right now.

----------


## figueir2

Im so excited! Drinking to quell all this anxiety

----------


## 1913_to_2008

he better be the first guest that gets ten plus minutes.

----------


## pacelli

can't wait

----------


## tsetsefly

youtube!

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

aa

----------


## EvilEngineer

yeah, recording on dvr.  Already read the transcript, it is going to be a great interview.

----------


## ClayTrainor

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Here we go

----------


## hillertexas

> Im so excited! Drinking to quell all this anxiety


+1

----------


## newbitech

stream it !

mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:52989

----------


## tsetsefly

> It's STARTING!!!! 
> 
> 
> mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:52989


thanks where did you get that from?

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

Here we go! I didn't read the transcript because I wanted to see this, not read it...

GO RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ronpaul.in

http://digg.com/celebrity/Jay_Lenos_..._FOX_MSNBC_CNN

----------


## newbitech

LOL ron paul!

----------


## pacelli

lol nice, they had ron paul as a marching monkey.

----------


## tesla23

Thanks for the stream.  The only thing on here is weather coverage =/

----------


## Melissa

that was funny

----------


## WV Freedom Fighter

Rudi dressed as a woman! That was great!

----------


## newbitech

ouch!  he killed the BUCS!

----------


## figueir2

lol that ron paul monkey thing was great. especially the fact that he lead the parade

----------


## asmartchimp

Lmao!

----------


## pacelli

> that was funny


definitely!!

----------


## rajibo

Shakira too!!!!

----------


## newbitech

nasty!  man Leno cracks me up.  He was one of the last things I watched regularly before I got rid of my tv 5 years ago.

----------


## Melissa

yes he can be funny

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

> nasty!  man Leno cracks me up.  He was one of the last things I watched regularly before I got rid of my tv 5 years ago.


I havent watch him in years either, but still, he sure cracks me up! 



.

----------


## newbitech

Man Leno is AMPED about Ron Paul!

Pointing to the crowd,'

Im gonna say something about ROn Paul right after this!

----------


## figueir2

"im gonna say something about Ron Paul"

I wonder what it is

----------


## jake

wow.. Jay is going to say something special about Ron Paul after the commercial break..!!

----------


## ClayTrainor

"Everyone, i'm gonna say something about Ron Paul when we get back!" - Leno

----------


## PMatt

> stream it !
> 
> mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:52989


Thanks for the link. NBC in my area isn't showing Leno for some reason.

----------


## Trigonx

Yeah!!!!

----------


## austin356

Leno really really really ready 4 da Paul

----------


## pacelli

" Hey, I 'm gonna say something about Ron Paul "

Heads up- Jay diverted away from the written script there- he's got something important to say about Ron.

----------


## SirNim

> wow.. Jay is going to say something special about Ron Paul after the commercial break..!!


I hope a lot of people are watching tonight!

----------


## LivingFree

> Man Leno is AMPED about Ron Paul!


Damn! I can't wait for the commercials to be over with!

----------


## Melissa

i heard it was good I did not read the transcript wanted to watch it instead

----------


## IntruderII

"I'm ganna say somethin' about Ron Paul, right after this!"

Wonder what he'll say

----------


## Waldo

I cannot even RECALL the last time a watched Leno... YEARS.    And from his monologue 
I am quickly reminded why.  Ron Paul up first, thank god.

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Just grabbed a beer.  This should be golden.

----------


## austin356

> Thanks for the link. NBC in my area isn't showing Leno for some reason.



cfr sent out a memo

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

Leno just said he's gonna "say somethin' about Ron Paul" right after the break. I think he's fine without writers. Natural comic. Stay tuned.

----------


## pacelli

Condemn FOX !

----------


## TN_VOL

What's Leno going to say?

----------


## slantedview

did i miss anything yet? i'm just turned it on - commercials

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

Holy smoke! It seams like Jay is getting the bug!!!



.

----------


## jake

> Condemn FOX !


I think that is whats coming. Jay will get on his soap box and condemn the Fox silencing of Paul..

----------


## yongrel

Jeez, Leno needs his writers. The monologue was meh-ish.

But yay! Ron Paul!

----------


## figueir2

Lets all drink to this occasion. This seems like the coverage we have all been waiting for.

----------


## Peppy690

that video of the candidates marching into new Hampshire was hilarious

----------


## ClayTrainor

Tonight may very well be the best day for the campaign so far

----------


## Brad324

did I just see an ad for water, that's only 25 calories? And then it asked me "HOW FIT IS YOUR WATER?"

I DUNNO, MY HIGH CALORIE WATER IS SOAKING IN BACON RIGHT NOW

----------


## TXcarlosTX

this is going to be a great show!!!

----------


## newbitech

first up is headlines!

lets see if Jay still has it!

----------


## figueir2

> Tonight may very well be the best day for the campaign so far


agreed

----------


## nimo

Ron Paul T.V. add in N.C. I just seen it right now. Of course I am close to S.C.

----------


## newbitech

here we go, headlines 

uh oh.... Ron Paul before headlines!!! WOW Jay is off the cuff!!!

----------


## HillbillyDan

on shortly....

----------


## pacelli

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jay just pimped Paul.

----------


## figueir2

Holy $#@!!

----------


## ClayTrainor

OMG what an amazing setup

----------


## asmartchimp

Jay Leno is awesome!

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

Her it comes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## slantedview

w00t

----------


## SirNim

Whoooo!!

----------


## transistor

wow. it looked like he was shaking when he was saying that

----------


## Delain

Hooray for Jay!

----------


## newbitech

there has to be a reason WHY!  YESSSSSSS!!!!!!

certainly not obscure!!!

PRICELESS!!!!!  THANK YOU FOX $#@! UPS!!!!!!!

----------


## matteh

wow leno really impressed me there.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Good job Leno.

----------


## tsetsefly

shakira, that means alot of viewers, imo...

----------


## Electrostatic

What'd he say???? =( .. (Seattle)

----------


## hueylong

Nice.

----------


## jake

> wow. it looked like he was shaking when he was saying that


nervousness. listen to that crowd! it's like everyone there supports Paul!!! this is awesome.

----------


## jake

> What'd he say???? =( .. (Seattle)


basically, that he can't understand why Paul wasn't included in the debate, he wonders what the reason is, Paul deserved to be there. so he decided to call Ron Paul and have him on the show to discuss it.

----------


## slantedview

am i allowed to say that i like jay leno? that would get me up to 2 people on tv that i can still like after this whole messy campaign

----------


## ProfNo

> basically, that he can't understand why Paul wasn't included in the debate, he wonders what the reason is, Paul deserved to be there. so he decided to call Ron Paul and have him on the show to discuss it.


Plus lots of crowd noise

----------


## amonasro

LOL, I forget how funny Leno is

----------


## Suzu

And here in SW MO we've got waves of heavy storms and tornados so NBC is off while the local affiliate covers weather emergencies!
(

----------


## Eryxis

Leno said that there must be some reason that Fox is ignoring RP so he called him up last night and asked him to be on.  He says even if you don't agree with somebodies politics it's not fair to exclude them when they aren't obscure.  Something to the effect of " RP is not obscure, he's tied with Giuliani in NH he raised 20 mil dollars"  what's up basically.

Ery

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> nervousness. listen to that crowd! it's like everyone there supports Paul!!! this is awesome.


Yeah, only 1 person cheered on the mentioned of Obama's name. 

Everyone went crazy on Paul's comment.

Way too cool!!!

----------


## justatrey

Hmm...its 11:52 and he's still doing headlines???

----------


## newbitech

Zing!!!!

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

Hillary Clinton...LOL!!!!!! 

.

----------


## DAFTEK

Was RP on already? I tuned in at 10:42pm

----------


## figueir2

Kumon Topomi

lol!

----------


## tsetsefly

kumon topomi wedding, lol

----------


## newbitech

k headlines over time for the man!

----------


## ClayTrainor

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Up Next!

----------


## pacelli

Paul up next!! haha

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

And the crowd goes crazy again. WWoooooo!!!!

----------


## DAFTEK

OHHH Never mind, here we go after commercial i hope

----------


## tesla23

> And here in SW MO we've got waves of heavy storms and tornados so NBC is off while the local affiliate covers weather emergencies!
> (


Same here in NE Oklahoma.  Here's a live stream mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:52989

----------


## tsetsefly

waker johnson, lol

----------


## MsDoodahs

> shakira, that means alot of viewers, imo...


Who is that?  Singer?  Actress?

----------


## newbitech

time for a scotch neat!

----------


## rollingpig

> kumon topomi wedding, lol


LOL

----------


## jake

> kumon topomi wedding, lol


brilliant!

----------


## amonasro

Have you guys ever been in the audience of a late night show?  I was in Letterman's crowd once and it was a riot.  So much fun.  I can't imagine all the fun the RP supporters are having.

----------


## Chomsky

Here comes the REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Johncjackson

If you watch these late night shows, the first guest is never on until around 12:00 usually ( or 25 minutes into the show whenever it starts on the hour shows). That time is monologue, bits, spinning wedding rings, whatever.

----------


## DAFTEK

fuk i hate commercials

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

While commercials, Did anyone see the blue man in the Today show?

That was freaky!

----------


## -LibertyLover-

youtube?

----------


## figueir2

> While commercials, Did anyone see the blue man in the Today show?
> 
> That was freaky!


Yeah I saw him. Colloidal Silver addiction will do that to you.

----------


## Independent Operator

> Same here in NE Oklahoma.  Here's a live stream mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:52989


thanks man!!!!!

----------


## SirNim

> That time is monologue, bits, spinning wedding rings, whatever.


lol He didn't crack the 41-second record yet... lol

----------


## pacelli

> youtube?


He hasn't even come on yet.  Can't youtube anyways.

----------


## ProfNo

> youtube?


Watch the stream that someone put up...he was not on yet.

----------


## Esor

> Who is that?  Singer?  Actress?


Singer.

----------


## DAFTEK

BlueMan?

----------


## rajibo

> Who is that?  Singer?  Actress?


One of the most beautiful women on the planet...and a singer.

----------


## AtomiC

I have a feeling Ron Paul is going to look good here.

----------


## Independent Operator

mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm....eflector:52989

----------


## slantedview

i hate that  commercial

----------


## newbitech

hurry up with this commercial bull$#@!!@

----------


## ringrose

Nice RP military commercial!!!

----------


## DAFTEK

Herewegooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Peppy690

hot singer

----------


## SirNim

We're back!  Here he comes!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Gosh, he didn't even want to have a check up. Never mind. Dr. Paul is up. WWWWoooooooo!!!

----------


## pacelli

Paul coming out now.

----------


## newbitech

lets do this!1 here we go!

----------


## Independent Operator

hit the stream folks

----------


## figueir2

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!1111

----------


## DAFTEK

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH BABY, HES ONNNNNNNNNNNN :d

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

It's time!!

----------


## brandon

It's my first time seeing paul in HD

----------


## lnieves

> One of the most beautiful women on the planet...and a singer.


Google Shakira :-)

----------


## ringrose

I love Leno right now!!!!

----------


## Independent Operator

Video Stream!!!!!

----------


## ForTheRevolution

ha dorky hand wave...but we love him

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Yeap, damn right FAUX was unfair.

----------


## Delain

Rooon Paul!!

----------


## lasenorita

> youtube?


Watch it here:
mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:52989

Also, the full video will be available at The Tonight Show's website later on:
http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/

----------


## pacelli

He's gonna sue Fox for fraud !!

----------


## newbitech

Major Candidate!  Woot!!  As Much Prestige As Anyone Woot!!

----------


## Eryxis

Leno just said . " Seems like you should be kicking somebodies ass!" in regard to foxnews.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> He's gonna sue Fox for fraud !!


He was joking of course.

----------


## newbitech

hell yeah should be kicking ass... but Leno, thats what his supporters are foR!!!!

----------


## Independent Operator

love the gentleman remark!!!!!

----------


## pacelli

Hah !!

----------


## newbitech

they are not Republicans!

----------


## ringrose

This is going better than I ever expected.  " but your a republican"  Paul "but they are not."

----------


## asmartchimp

Just talked about 100 years in Iraq!

----------


## pacelli

100 years in iraq comment

----------


## newbitech

ohhhh McCain 100 years jab!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

JAJAJAJAJA, FAUX not Republican. Dr. paul is very good at definning the Republican Party. Yes, he mentioned the 100 year war. Leno didn't go into it, shoot!!!

----------


## Esor

SO FAR THIS IS EXCELENT... sorry for the caps.

----------


## pacelli

He's coming out against Romney, YES!

----------


## newbitech

defends Romney on religion

nails him on flip flopping

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Good response on the Ghoul poll tie.

----------


## pacelli

Yeah the GRASSROOTS!!!

----------


## ronpaul.in

*JAY LENO:* All right. My first guest, running for President of the United States among the Republicans,
he's considered a long-shot maverick, but he's the number one GOP fundraiser right now, and he's moved up
to number three in many of the latest polls. And don't forget, Huckabee was unknown. Remember he came here the night before Iowa? Won the next day. The power of this show, ladies and gentlemen. Please welcome Ron Paul.

(Applause.)

Hey, thanks for coming on such short notice.

*RON PAUL:* Thank you. Nice to be here.

*JAY LENO:* Now, I got to ask you. This seemed really
unfair to me. You were excluded from the debate last
night, and I'm trying to figure out why FOX News chose
not to put you on.

*RON PAUL:* You know, we tried to find that out. That
was a natural tendency of ours, to try to figure this
out. But they didn't return our call.

*JAY LENO:* I mean, did you show up and they go, "No,
no"?

*RON PAUL:* No, it didn't go that far. You know, I
realized that they really had some property rights
ability there, and I wasn't going to crash the party.
But I've been trying to figure out what to do. And I
thought, "Well, maybe I ought to sue them." And then
I thought, "What am I going to sue them on?" I've
decided what to sue them over, and that is for fraud,
because of this fair and balanced idea, you know.
So --
(Applause.)
-- I just --

*JAY LENO:* Let me ask you. Here's something
interesting. I found out about this sort of on my
1
own. We went, "Hey, where's Ron Paul?" And then we
made some phone calls. You weren't -- I saw you
interviewed with Wolf Blitzer on CNN. It wasn't
mentioned. I don't think -- I don't want to be
unfair. I didn't see it on MSNBC or any of the other
cable channels. It seems like a big story: One of
the major candidates or certainly major in terms of --
you have as much prestige as anybody else in
fundraising -- is left out. Why was this not a story?

*RON PAUL:* You know, I don't know. I can speculate.
If I qualified, as you point out, that I had the
qualification, it must be they didn't want to hear the
message. Maybe they're intimidated. Maybe they're
frightened. Maybe they don't want to hear the truth.
Who knows? We'll have to figure that out.

*JAY LENO:* Okay. I mean, what do you do? Do you call
FOX News at this point and go, "I want to know why I
was excluded"?

*RON PAUL:* Yeah.

*JAY LENO:* You seem like a gentleman. You don't seem
like that type. But it seems like you should be
kicking somebody's ass right now.

(Laughter.)
(Applause.)

I mean, you're being extremely polite for something I
think you got screwed over, quite -- you know, I mean, I
might not necessarily agree with you, but I think, as an
American, we like to see everybody get an equal shot,
especially someone who deserves an equal shot. And it
seems like --

*RON PAUL:* You know --
(Applause.)
-- the American people believe that way too. And I think
you've tapped into the sentiment of what America thinks.
But you know, even the Republican party in New Hampshire
came to bat. They withdrew support for the parties --
for that debate, so we give them credit. But I think
there are others in the Republican party that might just
not as well hear my comments because, you know, I'm a
strict Constitutionalist, and I believe that our platform
should have meaning, that if I vote that way or support
that position, it contradicts what we're doing, you know,
is sort of like waving a flag, and they don't like that.
I think that's part of it. And FOX, I think, is tied
pretty close to some of the national policy issues. And
I think --

*JAY LENO:* But you're a Republican.

*RON PAUL:* Yeah, but they don't -- they're not.
(Laughter.)
That's the problem.
(Applause.)

*JAY LENO:* Okay.

*RON PAUL:* See, if I follow the platform and they
don't and then I get on the stage with all the others
who are following -- you know, doing that and then I'm
saying, "Hey, I actually believe in the Constitution.
I believe what we're supposed to be doing, and I
believe my promises," and they're not doing it, then
that's pointing this out to them. And I think there's
a little bit of embarrassment there.
And I think the war has a lot to do with the issue
too, because I strongly opposed the war before we went
in there, and I think there are some who think it's
very important that we be over there. There's some
who actually think we should be there for a hundred
years. I don't think that's the right thing to do.

*JAY LENO:* Okay. Now, everybody seems to be going
after Romney. Nobody seems to like Romney these days
what's the problem with him?
3

*RON PAUL:* I guess they figured he was the
frontrunner, but he's coming down now. But you know,
one thing I'm a little bit afraid of is that they
might be doing that for religious reasons, and I don't
like that. I disagree with Romney on some of the
issues, and he's gone after me on the stage, but that
shouldn't be the reason that he doesn't do well.

*JAY LENO:* Do you think that's the reason?

*RON PAUL:* I think subtly there is a little bit of
that. And I don't think that's right. But yeah, they
were after him. But I think he's invited some of it
too, some of the flip-flopping. You know, he did
something when he was in Massachusetts, and now the
positions -- and now --

*JAY LENO:* Yeah. See, I grew up in Massachusetts.
Seems to be a totally different guy than what --
Massachusetts, he and Ted Kennedy were fighting for
the most liberal guy, it seemed.

*RON PAUL:* Yeah. And then when he was running for the
Senate, he said some things that he doesn't say
anymore.

*JAY LENO:* Right.

*RON PAUL:* And the politicians, some of them -- I
guess you've noticed over the years, sometimes they'll
say one thing to one crowd and something to another
crowd. I think that's something that nobody's ever
accused me of doing. I say the same thing, no matter
which ear it is and which crowd it is.

*JAY LENO:* And you're tied with Giuliani in
New Hampshire. Is that about right? You're --

*RON PAUL:* That's right, essentially tied.

*JAY LENO:* You're in the same place.

*RON PAUL:* Of course, you know, he had 4 percent in
Iowa, and I had 10. And that didn't give me
4
qualification.
(Applause.)

*JAY LENO:* I find this fascinating. I mean, I know
Mitt Romney spends his own money. He's got quite a
personal fortune.
RON PAUL: Yeah. He has more than I do.

*JAY LENO:* But you have raised more money from
outside, you know --

*RON PAUL:* Yeah, I think we raised the most of anybody
in the fourth quarter. Of course, they haven't
released all their numbers yet, which means they're
not competing. But we raised almost $20 million. And
I say "we." It really is "we" because, you know, the
grass roots do it, these meet-up groups who we have,
like 1400 meet-up groups around the country.
(Applause.)
And they have fun doing this. They have a day, and they
say, "Let's all send Ron Paul some money on this day."
And they go and do it, and they break all kinds of
records. Pretty amazing

*JAY LENO:* Let's take a break. When we come back, I
want to ask you two things. I want you to think about
this. Don't tell me now. When we come back, I want
to find out -- let's say you get the nomination.
Which of that field would you pick as your running
mate? Don't tell me now.

*RON PAUL:* OK. I'll have to think hard about that
one.
*JAY LENO:* What do you think of the Democratic
candidates?

More with Ron Paul after this.

----------


## newbitech

grassroots!!!! WOOTTTTT!!!!

----------


## pacelli

Wow, he's really getting some frontrunner questions.  Total frontrunner treatment.

----------


## hillertexas

Amazing...
Amazing.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I have a new appreciation for Jay Leno.

----------


## slantedview

Go Ron Yay

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Thanks  Paul for the credit to the grassroots. He's so unselfish.

----------


## jake

hahah, ron is so sweet, that little quip about how the grassroots 'pick a day and say 'lets give ron money today'' !

----------


## RSLudlum

Damn how can anybody not like him????

----------


## pazzo83

> I have a new appreciation for Jay Leno.


Uhmm QFT

----------


## DAFTEK

BRILLIANT! He is a real Gentleman! I hate Fox Media even more now!

----------


## MGreen

He should have mentioned McCain by name, but oh well.

And did anyone else get the feeling that Leno was part of the Hannity mob the other night?

----------


## kalami

Is a Leno interview usually this political?  I recall the last one being more humorous.  Not complaining, just wondering how he usually interacts with political figures.

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

aa

----------


## figueir2

> Wow, he's really getting some frontrunner questions.  Total frontrunner treatment.


Absolutely

----------


## newbitech

OHHH $#@!TTTT WHO WOULD RON PICK AS A RUNNING MATE UP NEXT !!!!!

and what do you think about the dems!!!

Jay is doing a great service to this country!  He is a patriot in his own right!

----------


## icon124

all frontrunner questions, can't believe this

----------


## Jeremy

Ron Paul said something about our money bombs. 

Well he didn't actually call them "money bombs"

----------


## yongrel

That first segment was awesome!

----------


## slantedview

i wish he would have used mccain's actual name with the 100 years comment. 

oh well.

----------


## amy31416

He's doing a fantastic job so far. Love that guy.

----------


## Eryxis

Holy Shizz.... he gets 1 complete segment and at least part of another.  I'm getting chills watching this.  Leno is being amazingly fair.  Not asking any real policy questions as you can tell from the transcript, but you get a really good FEEL.

----------


## HillbillyDan

go ron go, after break, who would he pick for vp, and what does he think of the dem candidates.

----------


## kickzman

online stream 

http://www.myp2p.eu/channel.php

----------


## ClayTrainor

Ladies and Gentleman, Ron Paul is definitely going to be a serious contender tommorrow after watching this.

This is the most amazing thing i've ever seen!

----------


## bclemms

Jay Leno is lobbing softballs and saying the things that Ron Paul is to polite to say.

----------


## cero

Thanks For The Live Stream!

----------


## pacelli

> He was joking of course.


He's hilarious!

----------


## erkme73

He seems so giddy, it's almost kid like... I think he's trying too hard to be comical...

----------


## RP4Pres2008

GREAT QUESTIONS so far!

And Ron seems much more comfortable this time on Leno...he truly belongs there.

----------


## HillbillyDan

He is being himself.  What a rarity.

----------


## jnpg

Woot Woot! Held over commercial!

----------


## Melissa

I agree great start

----------


## newbitech

OMGWTFPWNED Conan with a beard!  HA!!!

----------


## MGreen

> Wow, he's really getting some frontrunner questions. Total frontrunner treatment.


That's because Leno is logical. Anyone who looks at the race objectively would have to concede that Paul is a frontrunner.

And please Ron, mention Mark Sanford as a possible VP. That could really help us in SC.

----------


## slantedview

thanks for the stream guys. i appreciate it.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Great comment on sticking to his values. He mentioned about others saying what the crouds wanted to hear, but he stands tall on TRUTH, which others don't like to hear. Those lovers of lies.

----------


## cero

Its gona rain TOMORROW

----------


## Time for Change

Dont forget to give thanks to Jay Leno and his team!

THis is just one more big old FU to FixNews!

I love it!!!

----------


## RSLudlum

> He should have mentioned McCain by name, but oh well.
> 
> And did anyone else get the feeling that Leno was part of the Hannity mob the other night?



He rarely calls anybody's name unless the interviewer brings it up

----------


## BizmanUSA

RP seems to be really have fun - all smiles!!

None of that 3rd party crap either

Can't wait for the break to be over

GO Ron GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tina

Weeeeeeee!!!!! This is terrific.  He is so cute and sweet when you get a chance to see his personality.

----------


## shadowhooch

Thank you for posting the play by play.
I'm in St. Louis and the local news station conveniently interrupts with a weather update each time Ron Paul is on.....and the storm is OVER 100 MILES AWAY!!!!

I missed the initial J Leno comment because they were reviewing the radar.
And I missed the first half of the interview.  I am pissed.

F-ing weather people.  I'LL LOOK OUTSIDE IF I NEED THE WEATHER YOU $#@!ERS!

Then they have the gall to still show all the commercials before returning......GAAAARRRRRRRHHHHH!

So, thanks for the recaps.

----------


## kalami

> OMGWTFPWNED Conan with a beard!  HA!!!


conan 4 veep

----------


## Independent Operator

i wonder if "chuck" is in the audience??

----------


## rajibo

> He seems so giddy, it's almost kid like... I think he's trying too hard to be comical...


TROLL!!!!





j/k

----------


## ProfNo

So far, amazing interview.  Ron Paul is coming across as the true gentleman he is.

----------


## ringrose

WOW!!! This is what fair and balances is.  I like it.

----------


## beobeli

Hey, some polls just opened in NH.   This show is the perfect timing...   You watch it, then you run out to vote.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> i wonder if "chuck" is in the audience??


yeah no $#@!

----------


## r0bren0

Jay Leno is not on TV anymore.

----------


## wildflower

> Weeeeeeee!!!!! This is terrific.  He is so cute and sweet when you get a chance to see his personality.


He is.  How can anyone not love him?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

He"s Back

----------


## devil21

Hmm, coincidence that I just had an ADL commercial during the break?  Talking about "hate"?  Hmmm....

----------


## Bullieblack

All I can see is WOW. Leno has a new viewer for life for showing dr. paul the respect he has been denied so far. What a great interview and leno is saying everything alot of us are thinking. Simply fantastic.

----------


## Trassin

Can I have Leno's baby.

----------


## Cindy

Rudy ran a comercial ad during the RP comercial break here in Mid west Florida.

----------


## Esor

You guys are posting too much lol. I can't keep up with the thread and try to watch it.

----------


## newbitech

here we go

----------


## cero

GOD damn THis is the first TIME ever I have to watch comercials to see Ron paul on VID

----------


## Delain

> I have a new appreciation for Jay Leno.


Here's another one.

----------


## pacelli

Lmao !!!!!!

----------


## newbitech

no one!!! YES!  screw them,


jab at RUDY YES!!!

----------


## ForTheRevolution

ROFL on Giuliani!!

----------


## ringrose

He hasn't read his book!!!!

----------


## Independent Operator

confused... i love it!!!!!

----------


## tsetsefly

lol giuliani hasnt read his books...

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Great response, Ghoul is still confused on 911 attacks after reading list!!! jajajaja

----------


## slantedview

BRILLIANT answer. that's the best i've ever heard him describe blowback.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> BRILLIANT answer. that's the best i've ever heard him describe blowback.


AGREED!!!

----------


## Johncjackson

> Is a Leno interview usually this political?  I recall the last one being more humorous.  Not complaining, just wondering how he usually interacts with political figures.


This time it's serious because he saw the political BS.  I don't know if he supports Ron Paul, but I think he took a liking to him last time and has been keeping track.

----------


## pazzo83

> BRILLIANT answer. that's the best i've ever heard him describe blowback.


Yup.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

YYYEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!! That was great on the Trillion Dollars War!!!!

----------


## bclemms

Leno is allowing him to seperate his issues but tie them together at the same time. This is absolutely a brilliant interview.

----------


## Eryxis

Wow... this is the Tonight Show with Ron Paul right now.

----------


## figueir2

Absolutely Beautiful Coverage!

----------


## pazzo83

> This time it's serious because he saw the political BS.  I don't know if he supports Ron Paul, but I think he took a liking to him last time and has been keeping track.


He's said he might not agree with RP on some issues, but I think he really just sees this whole ordeal with Fox as a true injustice.

----------


## newbitech

Wow!  I am speechless, Ron is tearing it up!!!!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Nobody talks about printing money Because they don't understand monetary policy. Only Dr. Paul.

----------


## AdamT

This is so awesome!

----------


## jake

god bless you Jay Leno

----------


## ringrose

Ron had dumbed it down right when he needs to.  This is really good!!!!!

----------


## stefans

great explanation on monetary policy

----------


## HenryKnoxFineBooks

I want to donate to Leno at this point...

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

I'm really impressed.

----------


## Independent Operator

the change in your pocket!!

----------


## figueir2

D K plug

----------


## newbitech

Stomping on CHange now.

Excellent view on Change Ron!!! YESSSSS!!!!

Only change we need is get enough people in congress to follow the constitution.

Which of the dems does he like?

Kucinich.

----------


## pacelli

Ron is plugging Kucinich, that is awesome!!!!!

----------


## tsetsefly

no, dennis kucinic...

----------


## HillbillyDan

He said Kucinich!!

----------


## wildflower

I'm cheering right now for his answer about getting people in Washington who read the constitution.

----------


## devil21

That was great!  RP should get a nice bump in NH after that.  Thanks Jay!  Im emailing him right now....

http://www.nbc.com/Footer/Contact_Us/   Select Tonite Show from dropdown

----------


## twdahm

we have tonados here and the local news has covered the whole thing someone please utube this and post link!  thanks!

----------


## werdd

ron paul kicked that interviews ass.

----------


## hummtide

Booooyyaaaaa!!!

----------


## slantedview

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## Independent Operator

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## m4ff3w

Home Run!!

----------


## newbitech

Leno - Blatnetly unfair, thanks for coming by and clearing it up!

People, this was priceless PRICELESS!!!!!

----------


## Johncjackson

> He rarely calls anybody's name unless the interviewer brings it up


I thought that too. But he must REALLY hate Giuliani!

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## wongster

whats jay leno's email address so I can thank him

----------


## Eryxis

very nice coverage wow.

----------


## RonPaulaholic

excellent.
absolutely excellent interview.

----------


## Rebel Resource

Yay....whoopee....hope a lot of seniors were watching that

----------


## ringrose

This was by far his best interview.  I am shocked!!!! Can someone youtube this ASAP so we can make it viral!!!!!

----------


## DAFTEK

I love Leno now, But i LOVE Ron Paul even more now! Live Free Or Die!

----------


## slantedview

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## HippyChimp

wow

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

My gosh, bestest of best of interviews!!!!  Expect a BIG SCORE ladies and gentlemen! We've just been treated with a great display of heroism!!!!

----------


## stefans

he was nervious in the first segment but in the second...I'm impressed. he got a lot better in explaining his positions.

----------


## V4Vendetta

Pretty Darn good interview!!!!!!! Brought up the Federal Reserve!!!!!!!!

DEATH TO THE FED!!!!!!!!

----------


## newbitech

> That was great!  RP should get a nice bump in NH after that.  Thanks Jay!  Im emailing him right now....


post leno email link in new thread please.

----------


## kickzman

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## Trigonx

that was glorious!!!!!!

----------


## RPFTW!

great interview 9/10

----------


## bkreigh

That was one of his best interviews ever.  I noticed when he came out he didnt get a big applause.  However, during the course of his showing the crowd got into it more and more.  That was excellent.

----------


## HillbillyDan

What does everyone think of a Paul/Kucinich presidency?

----------


## BizmanUSA

*THIS IS PURE GOLD* I CAN HARDLY BELIEVE MY EARS THIS IS WONDERFUL

THANKS JAY

Cool Beans!!!

----------


## transistor

that was fantastic!!

----------


## HayekianGuy

excellent interview. This is the way that Paul needs to come across in the debates. He was clear and concise and even got a few shots on the other candidates. We should really be hitting home the Giuliani reading list.

----------


## bighairycaveman

That interview was sooo awesome i'm my whole body is shaking!!!

----------


## RP4Pres2008

ALRIGHT!!

Great stuff here tonight my friends!

----------


## Runnerguy

> This was by far his best interview.  I am shocked!!!! Can someone youtube this ASAP so we can make it viral!!!!!


 Yes

----------


## Liberty4life

That was the best thing I've seen on tv since forever

Ron Paul up to bat, bases loaded, Leno pitches a fastball inside, BLAM get out the cheese and sour kraut grandma its a GRAND SALAMI!!

----------


## tpreitzel

awesome interview. Jay shows a sense of class and fairness by having Ron as a guest just hours before the primary in New Hampshire! Go Ron, go!

----------


## Coola

Heck Yes!  Mad props to Jay Leno!

----------


## pacelli

> He rarely calls anybody's name unless the interviewer brings it up


Yeah I've noticed that not calling anyone's names is part of his humble foreign policy.

----------


## DAFTEK

> *Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul*


AMAZING AMAZING

----------


## Chase

He hit the ball wayyyyy out of the park.

----------


## Captain America

Hell Yeah!

----------


## rollingpig

absolutely amazing!!!!

----------


## AtomiC

That was a great interview by Leno!

I congratulate him for giving people a chance  to hear what Ron Paul has to say.

----------


## yongrel

FANTASTIC! That interview was great!

----------


## jumpyg1258

> What does everyone think of a Paul/Kucinich presidency?


Cause those two are typically the most honest guys in office right now, has nothing to do with the policies they endorse.  People like integrity, thats most of the reason why I like Paul is cause I can trust him.

----------


## 911cartoon

OMG he talked about the federal reserve printing money and why are dollar value goes down!!!!!! ... shxt is hitting the fan.. millions of people are hearing this truth for the first time guys

----------


## RSLudlum

> I want to donate to Leno at this point...


LOL,,,,u have the bomb bug..don't you

----------


## ConstitutionGal

That was one of Dr. Paul's best interviews!!  He knocked every question right out of the park with GREAT explanations.  Thank you Jay Leno for asking about all the things that the MSM has tried to smear the good Dr. with and then letting him answer them!!

The audience certainly seemed very sympathic and enthusiatic.  Does anyone know if they were Ron Paul supporters or just average folks?

----------


## Cowlesy

Thank you Jay Leno for standing up for the truth.

----------


## Melissa

perfect interview

----------


## jake

this should bury the pathetic false tucker guest hitpiece crap

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

*All I can say is:*

Amazing........Amazing!!!!!

----------


## -LibertyLover-

AWESOME!!!! RON ROCKED!

Brilliant job by Jay Leno!

----------


## kill the banks

this is politics ... learn from this 

grassroots united 

kill the banks

----------


## ForLibertyFight

youtube

----------


## Liberty_is_NORML

*That was one of the best interviews I have ever seen.*

We should all thank Leno / NBC for having him on again. What a HUGE boost this is for NH!

I can't wait until tomorrow!

----------


## TRosen75

Amazing interview!!

Truly amazing

----------


## MsDoodahs

That.  Was.  AWESOME!

----------


## SirNim

May MANY be watching "Tonight" tonight!

----------


## Cindy

Leno was very cool with him!!!!!!!!!!

I hope someone youtubed that funny clip of the freak show parade in the beggining with the faces of Hillary, Obama, Rudy, Paul, Kucinich, and Thompson on the characters. That was hysterical!

Send Big Thank Yous to Leno everyone!!!

----------


## asmartchimp

Amazing, amazing.

----------


## Independent Operator

lets find out what "chuck" thinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jnpg

That was so awesome! Thanks a million Jay Leno.

1- Confirmed what we've been screaming about unfair coverage.
2- Gave RP a forum WAY WAY better than Faux to explain his views
3- Hopefully hopefully we get a big ol' bump tomorrow.

----------


## MGreen

Fan-freakin-tastic. I just hope people paid attention, as he sped through his entire platform in a few minutes.

The bit about change was perfect. He really does need to hammer that home - neither party will bring change. He may be able to get some Obama supporters if he focuses on it, especially in Michigan.

----------


## Brian Bailey

That was one of the best things I have ever seen in my life.

----------


## RPFTW!

awesome stuff

----------


## Johncjackson

Guys, this WAYYYYYYYY Preferable to being in the Fox News Neocon Circle-jerk "debate."

And I will stick around for Titus ( I used to watch his show and I heard Fox pulled it because he didn't want to change it up too much) and SHakira.

----------


## Leslie Webb

> What does everyone think of a Paul/Kucinich presidency?



How about Paul/Leno?

----------


## RSLudlum

Very good language in explaining things to the American people and didn't talk too fast

+1 trillion

----------


## shadow26

> OMG he talked about the federal reserve printing money and why are dollar value goes down!!!!!! ... shxt is hitting the fan.. millions of people are hearing this truth for the first time guys


That's right...millions.  How many viewers does Jay Leno have?  Eight, nine million?  How many were watching the FOX debate the other night?  4 - 500,000?  Thanks to Jay Leno, FNC has been RWNED big time!  Now get out there and VOTE!!!

----------


## pacelli

I think you can see that Paul has been working on his speech skills, and he's developed his courage to start coming out against the CFR quartet. Diggs on romney, giuliani.

Wait until Jan 10, unless of course Fox decides to remove him from that debate.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Honestly, never expected for any on the MSM's to give Ron Paul this chance.

----------


## rajibo

I hope Shakira shakes her ass at Ron like Johnny Rotten did.

----------


## CAKochenash

that crowd was on fire...

----------


## shadow26

> Very good language in explaining things to the American people and didn't talk too fast
> 
> +1 trillion


The blimp is due in Charleston tomorrow...

----------


## Johncjackson

We need to have a chipin to buy Leno a classic car or motorcycle or something to add to his collection, lol.

----------


## sweetworld731

great interview. don't know who prepped him for that, but they should do it for every interview (and if no one prepped him, even more props to Ron) he seemed calm, relaxed, and not attempting to squeeze a million words into a response, while still giving good explanations and being very like-able. well done.

and i love jay leno -- he is just a good human being (conclusion not  made from this act, but reaffirmed by it)

----------


## RevolutionSD

Need I say....

YOU TUBE??

----------


## ProfNo

> *That was one of the best interviews I have ever seen.*
> 
> We should all thank Leno / NBC for having him on again. What a HUGE boost this is for NH!
> 
> I can't wait until tomorrow!


QFMFT

----------


## rajibo

> We need to have a chipin to buy Leno a classic car or motorcycle or something to add to his collection, lol.


No, Leno needs to donate $2300 to the Ron Paul campaign.

----------


## grj0

That was Awesome!

jabbed mccain with 100yrs in Iraq comment

Schooled Guili big time!

Got an awesome plug in for Healthcare.  

He was on his game!

----------


## adpierce

sweet!!!!!

----------


## yongrel

Jay Leno, you have earned yourself a new viewer.

From this night forward, I am tuning my newly working television to NBC every night at 11:35.

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

> He is.  How can anyone not love him?


I wish he was MY grandpa!!! lol
Ron Rocks!

----------


## Mark Rushmore

> That's right...millions.  How many viewers does Jay Leno have?  Eight, nine million?  How many were watching the FOX debate the other night?  4 - 500,000?  Thanks to Jay Leno, FNC has been RWNED big time!  Now get out there and VOTE!!!


_
NBC's The Tonight Show with Jay Leno, which returned without its writing staff, averaged 7.2 million viewers on its return on Wednesday. 
_
Of course that was a particularly anticipated one I'd imagine, but still..

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008...rss&feed=media

----------


## HillbillyDan

Paul/Leno could be good...

----------


## RSLudlum

> Fan-freakin-tastic. I just hope people paid attention, as he sped through his entire platform in a few minutes.
> 
> The bit about change was perfect. He really does need to hammer that home - neither party will bring change. He may be able to get some Obama supporters if he focuses on it, especially in Michigan.


need to use a different word than 'change'.....it's lost it's true meaning being thrown around too much in campaigns.

----------


## BizmanUSA

*Just hope the voters in NH are awake and were watching!*

Start the YouTube machine and crank that baby out

W00t HOOOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## lvp1138

That was damn good. Amazing. Amazing.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Poor guy, he's making a comedy on his divorce. Gosh, just shut up dude!!!

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Would like this for the podcast in high quality capture if someone got it??

.

----------


## Johncjackson

> I hope Shakira shakes her ass at Ron like Johnny Rotten did.


Well, RP is now one of those important guests who doesnt stick around on the couch for the rest of the show. He has places to go!

Back to NH!

Top Tier!

I hope a lot of the 7 or so million who saw that were watching in NH.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

> need to use a different word than 'change'.....it's lost it's true meaning being thrown around too much in campaigns.


We have one, r3VOLution....

.

----------


## SeanEdwards

> Who is that?  Singer?  Actress?


Great Shakira moments in history:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPPzzJGfbf4

----------


## Independent Operator

> Well, RP is now one of those important guests who doesnt stick around on the couch for the rest of the show. He has places to go!


damn straight!!  too hip, gotta go!!

----------


## 911cartoon

> Jay Leno, you have earned yourself a new viewer.
> 
> From this night forward, I am tuning my newly working television to NBC every night at 11:35.


ehh I wouldn't go that far.. this show usually helps to dumb people down

----------


## MikeStanart

This is the Monday Night football of politics; FOLKS!

Some friend and I; cracked open a fine bottle of Voka; and watched the coolest interview ever!

----------


## Johncjackson

> Poor guy, he's making a comedy on his divorce. Gosh, just shut up dude!!!


He got a whole act and TV show out of talking about his parents being insane. So this is mild for him. I liked "Titus" the first year or so and his one special, not sure if I've seen him on any talkshows though.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> He got a whole act and TV show out of talking about his parents being insane. So this is mild for him. I liked "Titus" the first year or so and his one special, not sure if I've seen him on any talkshows though.


Don't know him. He could sure use some more therapy!!!

----------


## rfbz

no matter what people think of RP or those who don't even know him, he just made Guiliani sound like the biggest ass on national television.

----------


## rajibo

> Great Shakira moments in history:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPPzzJGfbf4


Thank you!

----------


## Johncjackson

> Thank you!


Yes. I think that made me want to donate some more to RP!

----------


## SirNim

I'm sticking around on my local NBC affiliate for the German Disco Lightshow!  .... lol

----------


## Myerz

Is it too soon to ask?

U-Tube???

----------


## HillbillyDan

wasn't stacy keach in that show?
I saw one episode, it was, interesting...

----------


## atthegates

> no matter what people think of RP or those who don't even know him, he just made Guiliani sound like the biggest ass on national television.


QFT

By far the most fair interview given to RP thus far. We can't thank Leno enough.

----------


## romeshomey

Great job Ron!!!!!!!!   You rocked on the Tonight Show

----------


## Johncjackson

> wasn't stacy keach in that show?
> I saw one episode, it was, interesting...


I think he was the dad, and IIRC Elizabeth Berkley was the sister. And the redhead bully in a Christmas Story.

Now he's in a new show that no one watches.

----------


## kickzman

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## Myerz

I'll be patient................chewing my nails.......cold sweats.......pacing back-n-forth

----------


## Myerz

I'm on the west coast.....I don't want to wait...just in case you can't tell.....

----------


## Highstreet

youtube!

----------


## wis4rp

EXCELLENT!! Leno asked good questions, was really engaged in these issues (which any thinking citizen should be), and expressed the justifiable outrage against Fox so many feel.  

The crowd was great too, but I was impressed how Dr. Paul always gave his full attention to Jay and didn't stop to bask in the glow of audience adulation (most politicians are far too ego driven to resist).

----------


## emeriste

YouTube? Anyone?

www.WeLoveFreedom.com

----------


## RevolutionSD

tuber!

----------


## Highstreet

youtube!!!!!

I missed it here in EST.  I just watched my Bucks get hammered by LSU.

----------


## rajibo

Ron Paul supporters are now:

A) Sex Pistols fans

B) Shakira fans

----------


## kill the banks

"candidate ron paul good luck tomorrow night" ~ jay leno

on closing

kill the banks

----------


## spiteface

i can haz utubes?

----------


## RevolutionSD

i likey da you tubies!!

----------


## aravoth

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzPnx4bsChc

----------


## Airborn

Don't think anyone mentioned this, but I love how Ron talked about how most murders don't just go out and kill someone they have a motive and thats what police look for when trying to find a killer, comparing it to how terrorists have their motives for causing harm to us.

----------


## Oyate

Help! I don't have a TV. Which was going to be OK because I was going to call Jim and let him put me on speaker so I could listen BUT THERE ARE FREAKING TORNADOES IN MO AND THEY AREN'T PLAYING THE DARN TONIGHT SHOW.

Oh yeah and the stream isn't working for me.

So it's like now I'm totally bummed out.

Wah. And again I say wah. Wah in the highest degree.

----------


## Oyate

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzPnx4bsChc


OK, I officially change my "wah" to YAY!

YAY! ALL SYSTEMS ARE YAY!

----------


## yongrel

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzPnx4bsChc


thanks

----------


## shoms_w

Another linK:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-fwEAf6M1U

----------


## Electric Church

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzPnx4bsChc


Thank you once again

----------


## Myerz

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzPnx4bsChc  PART 1

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yYlUD0cnU5g  PART 2

http://youtube.com/watch?v=79IoHFaFTNc   PART 3

----------


## Delain

> Honestly, never expected for any on the MSM's to give Ron Paul this chance.


Me neither.

I just send a Thank you mail to Leno and the TN-show. First time I have ever done such a thing.

----------


## Johncjackson

best thing I've ever seen and the best  possible response to Faux News. WHo needs the Short Bus when you can have the best interview ever on the #1 rated late night talk show?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

One more thing. This is the 1st time I've heard anyone reporter/interviewer that says "Let's say you get the nomination". That was amazing Leno said that. Thank you Leno again.

----------


## Coola

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzPnx4bsChc  PART 1
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=yYlUD0cnU5g  PART 2
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=79IoHFaFTNc   PART 3


QFTLC

----------


## GoRon2008

anyone got leno's email?

----------


## Myerz

QFTLC 
Call me stupid....what is ......QFTLC ???

----------


## vulture

That interview was friggin' great.  Ron Paul was not the most comfortable person ever to grace the camera, but he sure as hell looked genuine.

----------


## adpierce

> QFTLC 
> Call me stupid....what is ......QFTLC ???


I like your HUGE signature... seriously I really like it because ignorance is bliss. Damn this campaign... you've taken my life away from me. I guess if we succeed I'll get a more prosperous one in return.

----------


## Electric Church

That's it. Fox News and the establishment are scurrying around now trying to figure out what to do about this

----------


## Myerz

> I like your HUGE signature... seriously I really like it because ignorance is bliss. Damn this campaign... you've taken my life away from me. I guess if we succeed I'll get a more prosperous one in return.



No Doubt...... my wife can't wait until it's over.....She loves Ron Paul too, she can't vote ( Dutch Citizenship) but it's been nothing but Ron Paul for me for about 4 months now! She's like.... I can't wait till I get my husband back.......I support you in your support of Ron Paul.

You gotta love her!

----------


## mfw1974

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzPnx4bsChc


Thanks!

----------


## Suzu

The worst part of the line of tornadic storms is headed straight for me at the moment, should be here within the hour. I'm afraid to go to sleep.... One of my cats is terrified of storms and she's curled up next to me, hiding her head under my sweater. Normally she sleeps in her own bed.... 

No one in southwest Missouri, northeast Oklahoma, or northwest Arkansas got to see the Tonight Show tonight, dammit!

----------


## Birdlady

> The worst part of the line of tornadic storms is headed straight for me at the moment, should be here within the hour. I'm afraid to go to sleep.... One of my cats is terrified of storms and she's curled up next to me, hiding her head under my sweater. Normally she sleeps in her own bed.... 
> 
> No one in southwest Missouri, northeast Oklahoma, or northwest Arkansas got to see the Tonight Show tonight, dammit!


Be safe!

----------


## DXDoug

> Be safe!


 Yikes, storms = not cool

----------


## hamdog

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzPnx4bsChc


thanks for the up!

my boss sent me an sms at 10:30 telling me that "ron paul is gonna be on jay leno tonight!" (everybody at work knows i'm a strong supporter)

i asked her to please watch it. she said she would, but she wanted to make sure that i saw it. i told her i wanted to make sure SHE saw it.

i'm glad i did. i just watched the youtube and it was awesome.

hope she got the fever!

thanks again

----------


## tpreitzel

> The worst part of the line of tornadic storms is headed straight for me at the moment, should be here within the hour. I'm afraid to go to sleep.... One of my cats is terrified of storms and she's curled up next to me, hiding her head under my sweater. Normally she sleeps in her own bed....


Since you live in Tornado Alley, you probably have battery-powered weather radio with alert. In Tornado Alley, some of the best forecasters in the world work there, but stay alert with the help of the portable weather radio. Most people living on the plains are weather wise, and they need to be.

A good website: Storm Prediction Center
http://spc.noaa.gov

----------

